# Fordham Transfer Jio Fontan to USC



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.zagsblog.com/2009/12/21/jio-fontan-to-usc/#more-26515



Really good pickup for the Trojans.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't think it's that good of a pickup. In following the A10 fairly closely, it was probably a good move for him to get out of Fordham since that program is spiraling out of control, but I never saw anything to make me think he was good enough to start at a quality program.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

His first choice was Rutgers I believe but Fordham made a deal with him... if they give him a transfer he can't play in the A10 or on the East Coast which is truly BS.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Not a big fan and I cant believe he would want to play under KO. Either way its a major conference school with plenty of PT available, but good luck.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

This kid played for that excellent New Jersey HS team that dominated a couple years back, right?
With Tyshawn Taylor, Dominic Cheek and Rosario , I think St Anthony?


----------

